# Shop down IIII? - GOOD NEWS...



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Shop down IIII?*
GOOD NEWS…

Shop down IIII http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55832

Yes GOOD NEWS, I'm back in the shop!
The shop is not up and running, but I'm back and a giant step for Mads, but a small step before done. ;-)
Let's jump right in.









Yahhoooooooooooo
Here are the shop on the 28 December and how it look at new years eve.
The new massive ash floor are beautiful and giving warmth to the shop.









Put a table, just to be able to be there a little before my stuff returned.
And were there at new years eve drinking champagne.









Can't wait for the stove to return also.
Only little details now are missing and a few less small.
I'm quite tired of the contractor to be honest, the communication has been really bad the last month, but I stay with a smile and keep the stress of the door this way.









Here the kitchen back in place.









Back room.









Slept there one night, now on a blow up, since I decided to skip the beautiful alcove.









The third of January the movers arrived with all my stuff.
Here in the morning it started.









Eight hours later and a tired MaFe!
The wall are back and the front shop almost in place.
The back room are a chaos, with boxes up to the celling.
Kitchen and bathroom almost there.

Now I just wait to see the contractors face when he come tomorrow to finish…
He will have a lot of moving around to do, but that's to morrow. ;-)

UPDATE this same evening:
(Just passed the shop with the better camera).









The shop room, I can now use it.









Tool wall. Big smile.









Bathroom, now in white.









Wauuu so much brighter now.









Just cleaned up the kitchen tonight.









Small entrance…









Back room.









Ok, a little way to go here, but it is going to be better than before and that is what matters.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Next post will be when the shop is all done. ;-)


----------



## xunilpenguin (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats Mads!

The floors are gorgeous .. looking forward to seeing the progression of the shop. I envy your space. 
Today I start work on cleaning out my barn to make it into a workshop of my own (instead of a huge storage space filled with junk) ..

Hopefully this summer I can find a couple of hours to swing by and see the place in person! 

Dave


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats,

Have fun with the unpacking.

BJ


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh happy day…sooooooo glad your back in, i know you have missed your shop , and now its back, you worked hard to get things back in place…sure am glad your in, and i cant wait to see the wood stove burning and some heat flowing all around, its a very good start..now time has come for work…, what will be the first project….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks wonderful Mads. I'm very happy for you. A man needs his shop!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Tillykke Mads.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Boxes wrapped and piled everywhere. Sounds like Christmas Eve, only MUCH BETTER!!!
...every box you open will be something you really need and something you really want and will use.

...and not a single Necktie in the lot. ;-)

Happy New Year and Happy New Shop!!!

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

I cannot imagine a better way to start a new year. Congratulations!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Happy days are almost here again!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

What a great looking place!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy new year Mads. Looking forward to seeing all the projects you will create in your refurbished workshop
which is also your home. 
Kind of everyones dream on here really, when you think about it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

HipHipHOORAY! HipHipHOORAY! HIP HIP HORRAY!! 
Getting all unpacked will be great (is it ever really done, though?)!
Thanks for sharing your good news Mads.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mads,
What a wonderful way to start the New Year! Things are really looking up!
Lew


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Just updated pictures.
Thank you guys and Candy for the sweet words.
Yes things really are looking up now.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks like a fantastic shop space with all the amenities close by!

very nicely done. tired, but satisfied I am sure.

Happy New Year!


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy New Year, and best of luck in your great work space. I envy you. My work place is a carport, and today it has not gotten above freezing. Tomorrow will be in the teens. 
regards,
Ed


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice one Mads you can breath again & Smile 

Jamie


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

What an absolutely wonderful way to start the new year.

Congratulations. Now you even made me smile.
Steve


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smiles here yes the shop really are a wonderful place and believe me, I do feel blessed. 
Just a little tired now after the troubles with the contractor and moving a lot in few days are not good for my stress or my neck pains, so I'm a little worn.
Think one of the first projects will be a meditation stool for the shop Jamie.
This will help with the breathing. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I know you can't see it, but I'm doing a victory dance. Wahooo!!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

You are almost there.
You will be back in the shop before you know it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Those floors are very nice. You may not wanna get them dusty… jus kiddin buddy.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

It's looking great Mads, That's a nice way to start the new year.
I am happy you are getting back.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker (Nov 1, 2013)

What a Happy New Year way to start 2014. Looking forward to what you come up with next. I imagine it's much like a kinked hose. Now that the kink is gone, all the ideas that you've saved up are about to come shooting out.

Cheers!
-PAJA


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Aw man.. I am so envious!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, that looks great! And the fun of making it all yours again. Looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

A Fabulous Space Mads, and as others have noted, a Perfect Way to begin a New Year!
May your days in your "New" Shop be joyful my Friend, filled with unending inspirations, and unlimited tobacco!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Absolutely grand my friend.
So happy for you.
The place is a treasure.
Congratulations Mads.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking up and forward !
Great looking redo of your place and I am very happy for you to have this nice looking place .
This should give your spirits a big lift after all that waiting ,judging by the pictures you are itching to get started on some new projects with the shop ready for action .

Happy Happy Happy Mads


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats! That is exciting! A lot of work I'm sure but nice to get it all out of storage and dusted off. I smile to see the tool wall is organized before anything else.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you all.
Had a good meeting with the contractor this morning, he has now promised; that all will be all done at the end of the week.
He has send a good man, that worked all day today and make a good job.
So after beeing a little pissed and stressed, I am now with a relaxed smile.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Gibernak (May 6, 2013)

It looks great. congrats.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! So good to see life coming back to the shop again. May ther be many new beginnings in this new and revitalized work space.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Great news Mads. I know you are really happy to be putting things back together again. You always do such an incredible job of photography and putting your posts together. I feel bad that I do not always post a comment. Sometimes I just smile when I look at the notice. I wish I had your talent for doing that, but I think if we could ever work together the outcome would be pretty darn good.

Best wishes for 2014. Florida will welcome you if you can ever come!


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks great. Enjoy


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great news Mads! so whats going to be the first project in the new shop?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

A gift for my daughter.
A secret.
;-)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ohhh you sneaky ole dad you, just what you should be doing….how great, of coarse she will love it, her dad made it for her…i bet your having fun…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)
I did not start yet.
Almost in place in the work shop, few more days.
Then I will be starting,


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

could be a weekend party….could be…..but in the mean time, shaves is watchin things…he will blow the wistle of when you can really punch in on the clock….and then watch out, we expect some big time works…yep…we wanna see some sweat,,,lol…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Wish you could all come for a beer and a shop open again party.
;-)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea i could see it, the whole street packed with hammer swinging jocks, we could have a plane ole party , plane races in the street…saw dust and shavingings …..just know were there in heart…yep…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

We'll be there in spirit. Cheers!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

What time mads?


----------

